# Chubby Yoshi looking to do vore roleplay



## Mr-OwO (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi! I'm looking to roleplay as a chubby Yoshi who gets hungry and decides to eat someone. I like stuffing and digestion into fat, as well as belly rubs and force feeding. I'm alright with a lot of other kinks, just not cock / anal vore.


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 17, 2019)

I love being digested into fat. I suppose soft digestion with no aftermath is what you're looking for. I enjoy any level of digestion and detail personally, so I guess it helps that I'm flexible. Let me know when you want to digest away an owl into Yoshi fat and I'll respond when I can.


----------

